# PSA - Girls Do Not Like Metal!



## SilenceIsACrime (Oct 4, 2011)

PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT: GIRLS DO NOT LIKE METAL! | MetalSucks

Good ol' Metal Sucks 

While I find this article slightly-_outrageously_ sexist, I have actually run into this a few times. Though, less with sexy poses in metal shirts (which I would approve of wholeheartedly) and more with listing bands in their "Favorite Music" section of any social networking site.

"Oh, I see you like SuchAndSuch, what did you think of this album?.... Oh, you only know that one song that used to be on the radio a long time ago? I see...."

Back when I was attempting to meet ladies through MySpace (I was young and didn't have many other options, alright??) this was horribly misleading and annoying!

Anyhow, just had to share


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 4, 2011)

lol @ the comments. Hilariously predictable.

There was this wonderful nugget of wisdom, though: "I know I can trust my GF, because she's never pretended to like any of the metal I've played for her."


----------



## Ancestor (Oct 4, 2011)

so very true. especially the part about needing everyone's attention all the time. yes it's true that a few aren't like that, but most are. sorry ladies.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Oct 4, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> lol @ the comments. Hilariously predictable.
> 
> There was this wonderful nugget of wisdom, though: "I know I can trust my GF, because she's never pretended to like any of the metal I've played for her."



Sounds like a keeper.... 

My favorite might be "Women: If we couldn't fuck 'em, we'd hunt 'em."


----------



## CrownofWorms (Oct 4, 2011)

I can't take this seriously since 
1.) Troll
2.)its a Metalsucks article
3.) I've seen a couple of girls at shows of bands and some that do play guitar. Hell I even met some girls that are into good metal, some also listen -core stuff, some are only into the "true" stuff. Its a not common, but they exist(outside the internet)....Yes they were hot(I wouldn't be mentioning them if they weren't)
4.) Aren't a lot of metal fans kinda introvert and awkward

Besides what girl would go see Obscura and Devin Townsend and hog the front row,know the songs. Idk if that's acting to get a guy(well to us)


----------



## Murdstone (Oct 4, 2011)

The 'metal' girls that I've come across generally have enough body mass to produce two normal sized girls and have a face akin to a wart on a rhino's ass. 

But I guess there's always exceptions to the norm.


----------



## Osiris (Oct 4, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


> I can't take this seriously since
> 1.) Troll
> 2.)its a Metalsucks article
> 3.) I've seen a couple of girls at shows of bands and some that do play guitar. Hell I even met some girls that are into good metal, some also listen -core stuff, some are only into the "true" stuff. Its a not common, but they exist(outside the internet)....Yes they were hot(I wouldn't be mentioning them if they weren't)
> ...



So you pretty much agree with the whole article, actually


----------



## Thep (Oct 4, 2011)

Metal is gross. I like good girls who wear knit sweaters, write wholesome poetry, enjoys butterflies, are good at interior decorating, and bake vegan muffins. 

Its okay if she doesn't listen to Dying Fetus....


----------



## highlordmugfug (Oct 4, 2011)

Vegan muffins.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 5, 2011)

^ Pretty much what Thep said. I don't think I'd WANT a girl who was into the same kind of music as me.


----------



## renzoip (Oct 5, 2011)

The only inconvenience of dating a metal chick (that I could think of) is that if you happen to break up, then you'll still be running into her at nearly every freaking metal show you go to, which might make a night out with fiends a little less enjoyable.

Other than that, I've seen all kinds of metal girls and I have no bias for or against them.


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 5, 2011)

My experience with metal girls: they're complete stuck up bitches who need a good slap across the face on a daily basis, or the only "metal" they like is more like Crossfade, 3 Doors Down, Nickelback, Submersed, etc.


----------



## chronocide (Oct 5, 2011)

As a general rule, the more extreme the metal you go to see, the more numerous and more attractive the women there get, I find.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 5, 2011)

Thep said:


> Metal is gross. I like good girls who wear knit sweaters, write wholesome poetry, enjoys butterflies, are good at interior decorating, and bake vegan muffins.
> 
> Its okay if she doesn't listen to Dying Fetus....





I like wholesome ladies. I also like wholesome ladies who like death metal, just so long as they are wholesome.

...and for those in doubt...

"Wholesome: 2. Conducive to or promoting moral well-being

Wholesome: the quality of being beneficial and generally good for you"

Also: article is troll. If you think otherwise then...


----------



## Cabinet (Oct 5, 2011)

It's taken me years, but I'm finally getting my little sister into metal. She really likes Dream Theater, and loves the song Battlefield by Blind Guardian. Making progress right?


----------



## renzoip (Oct 5, 2011)

chronocide said:


> As a general rule, the more extreme the metal you go to see, the more numerous and more attractive the women there get, I find.



It's interesting how this works. My experience has been the same for the most part. I went to Prog Power USA, and I hardly saw any women, and from the ones who were there, I don't remember any of them being hot. One the other hand, I've seen Children of Bodom, Amon Amarth, and Dimmu Borgir, bring lots of hot women.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Oct 5, 2011)

"(and for the record, I totally support asshole bleaching)"

xD


----------



## Demiurge (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, while the author of the article is likely deriving his position from his own experiences scoping jailbait at Verb The Noun shows, the gender distribution of metal fans does kind of invite this kind of speculation.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 5, 2011)

I dated a chick once who "got into" metal once she started dating me, stopped giving a shit about it when we broke up, and then mysteriously started asking me for more recommendations out of the blue one day. I asked if she met a new dude she likes who's into metal, and SURPRISE!, she had.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Oct 5, 2011)

Spot on, and jeez... FINALLY, for the first time in ages (maybe even since he abandoned the Metal Inquisition?), a decent article from the Sgt!


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Oct 5, 2011)

I dated a metal chick once. She was both strange and BORING AS SHIT at the same time.


----------



## Blind Theory (Oct 5, 2011)

There are some metal chicks around my town. A good chunk are ugly, the majority that are hot aren't there because of the bands...but there are a few gems here and there. It's like a legitimate big foot sighting though. Rare and no one believes you.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 5, 2011)

That article was clearly written by an enormous thundercunt of the highest order. I mean... how much more fucking sexist do you want to be?

Still, I wouldn't really care too much what music a girl is into, it's not high on my list of priorities. Top of said list is whether or not she would actually allow herself to be seen in public with me  But yeah... I digress. As long as she wouldn't openly mock me for my taste in music, I couldn't care less what she listens to. I care deeply about music, for myself... but not so much in other people, especially not girls - I can't afford to be picky 

As for my thoughts on the article itself:

Pretending to like a certain type of music to get attention is fucking lame.
People falling for it is fucking lame too.

If there were many attractive girls who are genuinely into proper metal, that'd be fucking awesome... but it'll never happen. Ah well. Like I say, it isn't a make-or-break thing.


----------



## Osiris (Oct 5, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I like wholesome ladies. I also like wholesome ladies who like death metal, just so long as they are wholesome.
> 
> ...and for those in doubt...
> 
> ...



It's not a troll, the author was actually quite serious and truthful and his intent wasn't really to incite rage.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Oct 5, 2011)

That's why I'm starting an indie rock band so I can get me some hot hipster chicks.


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 5, 2011)

Cabinet said:


> It's taken me years, but I'm finally getting my little sister into metal. She really likes Dream Theater, and loves the song Battlefield by Blind Guardian. Making progress right?



Man, you're working slow. My little sister already rocks out to Meshuggah.


----------



## Waelstrum (Oct 5, 2011)

Murdstone said:


> The 'metal' girls that I've come across generally have enough body mass to produce two normal sized girls and have a face akin to a wart on a rhino's ass.
> 
> But I guess there's always exceptions to the norm.



So just like metal guys, then.


----------



## soliloquy (Oct 5, 2011)

shes a lil trashy, but i still like her...and i think shes the only metal chick that actually knows the difference between a bass and a guitar, and slayer and iron maiden and so on...








the other metal chicks i've come across, for the most part, JUST listen to gothic metal like theatre of tragedy, therion, lacuna coil, xandria and stuff...nothing wrong with them, as that was my intro to metal. but it gets a bit boring...

and i have come across one girl who does listen to death, and numerous other stuff...she actually got me into heavier stuff....but then again, the girl is completely sodomized in the head...


----------



## Cabinet (Oct 6, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> Man, you're working slow. My little sister already rocks out to Meshuggah.



You efficient motherfucker you


----------



## Variant (Oct 6, 2011)

The vast majority of the girls I have dated were not into metal at all... though sometimes I think women who are not musicians care about music more than the average guy who actually _*is *_a musician.  I'm passionate about music, but its really of no consequence with regard to whether a person is interesting/decent/whatever or not.


----------



## XEN (Oct 6, 2011)

I got lucky (repeatedly), my wife loves good metal.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Oct 6, 2011)

There is only three truly metal chicks i know.Two oof which are hot.


----------



## Thaeon (Oct 6, 2011)

My wife likes a lot of Post Metal and digs the shit out of some Meshuggah.

Then again, her brothers had her listening to Slayer, Metallica and Megadeth when she was 4.


----------



## SwampAshSpecial (Oct 6, 2011)

I'd say this is true to an extent, but girls who like metal aren't so uncommon... at a local gig a few weeks ago a girl came up to me and some of my mates and told us to get in the pits more because they're less fun with less people  She was a bit different to the other girls in the room, who sat in a corner/stood at the back and sorta headbanged a little bit


----------



## groph (Oct 6, 2011)

Hilarious article, anecdotally true as fuck and the comment section is hilariously typical, full of "lol ur a beta, lol ur whiteknighting, lol ur a virgin" while there are "metal girls" fucking RUNNING that shit.

This is a good reason to not listen to metal only and to not "look metal" I guess. While I WILL NOT dress "normally" at a show, I've also grown tired of wearing shirts that make me look like a sociopath at a university that is 80% female. I haven't worn a band shirt to school in 2 years.

I have a test. In order for me to take a "metal chick" seriously, she has to show me a band I've never heard of and she has to not start listening to the bands I listen to because I listen to them. Basically she can't go on making it obvious that she's trying to get my attent.....






who the fuck am I kidding, I'd murder someone for female attention and I've never run into the situation I've described, ever.


EDIT: I guess it's just strange when a girl is into metal because it is so blatantly male-dominated. Nowhere else can you really run around shirtless drunk off your ass with long greasy hair in a huge crowd of men who are also greasy, shirtless and drunk off their ass, wrap your arm around a total stranger and belt out lyrics about impaled torsos and both of you will love it. It's an avenue to be a total caveman and it's awesome. The worse it smells, the better. Girls in that environment put a weird spin on things.


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 6, 2011)

My ex-fiancee pulled that crap. I did get her to somewhat like Opeth though. But beyond that, her taste in music is what I would call "abysmal". Like Christina Aguilera and Amy Lee kind of terrible. :shudder:


----------



## Loomer (Oct 7, 2011)

That article is hilarious, but the comments field is as usual what makes it truly hilarious. I love Sergeant D posts, but I love the people who take it oh-so-serious and get real butthurt over it even more


----------



## Mr Violence (Oct 7, 2011)

I fucking love Sergeant D. And he's spot on.



There's an easy way to tell if someone is bullshitting or not. Woman or not.

If someone tells you about their love for metal without looking the part at all.

Two scenarios:

1.) You shoot the shit with a girl that's tatted up, piercings and dressed in black with all the accessories that imply "Metalhead". Are you going to be more skeptical and file her under another fake chick playing the part or believe she's into the shit she's talking about?

2.) You shoot the shit with a modest looking girl. Nothing crazy. Let's say jeans, sneakers, and a normal, unlabeled shirt. All colors. She brings up Meshuggah. I tend to think she would not be bullshitting nearly as much. As long as you didn't bring it up first.



I find that when people don't feel the need to display their interests in their image, they more often genuinely hold those interests.


----------



## poopyalligator (Oct 7, 2011)

Mr Violence said:


> I find that when people don't feel the need to display their interests in their image, they more often genuinely hold those interests.




This x1,000,000. I think the exact same way. Most of the people I know who truly like metal look, and dress normal. I think if you have to look, or dress, or act a certain way to perpetuate people to think that you are of a certain affiliation with something is kind of lame. If you dig something and you want to show it off every now and again that is cool, but when you go out of your way to represent yourself in a way that labels you into a certain category I find that kind of ridiculous. Especially people who label themselves as "juggalos" they are by far the worst lol.


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 7, 2011)

poopyalligator said:


> This x1,000,000. I think the exact same way. Most of the people I know who truly like metal look, and dress normal. I think if you have to look, or dress, or act a certain way to perpetuate people to think that you are of a certain affiliation with something is kind of lame. If you dig something and you want to show it off every now and again that is cool, but when you go out of your way to represent yourself in a way that labels you into a certain category I find that kind of ridiculous. Especially people who label themselves as "juggalos" they are by far the worst lol.





I guess the way I dress could be considered to be metal/scene influenced, but really, I just like leather/black jackets, beanies stop hair worries and band shirts are cheap. The music has nothing to do with it, in fact, I'm not secretive about it, but I don't think I come across 'metal' at all. Nor do any of the women I know that listen to any form of metal. 

I know a few that listen to nu metal occasionally, and meh,  I don't see it as a thing to be excited about, I like when _anybody_ has a reason for liking the music they like, not what that music actually is.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 7, 2011)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> Sounds like a keeper....
> 
> My favorite might be "Women: If we couldn't fuck 'em, we'd hunt 'em."


 


Here's something funny my friend said once.

Women: Can't live with em', Can't live with em'


----------



## Gamma362 (Oct 7, 2011)

rythmic_pulses said:


> Here's something funny my friend said once.
> 
> Women: Can't live with em', Can't live with em'


one i tend to use is Women: can't live with em', but there is only so much your right hand can do for ya.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm on dial-up at the moment so clicking links is risky bidnezz but I will contribute something to this thread:

I don't liek wimminz who say they like metal. I want to date someone who isn't like me


----------



## liamh (Oct 8, 2011)

dont know about you guys but every female metal fan I've come across has been fuck ugly


----------



## Murmel (Oct 8, 2011)

liamh said:


> dont know about you guys but every female metal fan I've come across has been fuck ugly


It's usually the ones that try to imply with their style that they like metal that are fuck ugly. Those who don't try as hard tend to look much nicer.

I hate the 'metal-look', regardless of gender. That might have something to do with it


----------



## DaveCarter (Oct 8, 2011)

Murmel said:


> I hate the 'metal-look', regardless of gender. That might have something to do with it



Yup, it's defnitely something Im starting to grow out of. There was a time when I thought 'metal chicks' were different and interesting, but after a while you realise it usually just means theyre super-trashy attention-seekers with probable daddy issues  It would be nice if there were some exceptions to the rule, but so far Ive not met any who didnt fit the stereotype!


----------



## skeels (Oct 8, 2011)

Women; can't live with 'em, can't round 'em up and shoot 'em all.


----------



## liamh (Oct 8, 2011)

Murmel said:


> I hate the 'metal-look', regardless of gender. That might have something to do with it


  Absolutely. Equally as bad as the whole scene kid thing


----------



## Ralyks (Oct 8, 2011)

1. Its a Sargent D post, of course it's going to be trolling. It's also more than likely to be correct.

2. I think the best is a non-Metal girl whos not opposed to the genre either. I was seeing a girl up until recently who was of the preppy-hippy sorts, was more into the likes to Dylan and Marley (not that I don't listen to that sort of stuff either), but liked it when I put on Textures, Cynic and Slipknot, to name a few, and was interested in hearing more. Also seemed to be turned on by Machine Head, which I found as a sign of the powers that be mocking me 

3. The Metal Look, agreed. Maybe when you're in your teens its cool, but after a while, meh, lets grow up a bit.


----------



## renzoip (Oct 8, 2011)

Damn... so much hate for metal girls, and the metal look. 

It's kinda sad that so many "metal heads" now wanna look "normal" and date "normal" girls. It's kinda funny too.


----------



## Cabinet (Oct 8, 2011)

renzoip said:


> Damn... so much hate for metal girls, and the metal look.
> 
> It's kinda sad that so many "metal heads" now wanna look "normal" and date "normal" girls. It's kinda funny too.



Listening to metal means you're not normal?


----------



## Demiurge (Oct 8, 2011)

renzoip said:


> It's kinda sad that so many "metal heads" now wanna look "normal" and date "normal" girls. It's kinda funny too.



There might have been a time where there was an identifiable metal "sub-culture," but I think that the geographic and sonic expansion of the genre has kind of killed that. There is no singular aural or visual aesthetic that is metal (why is a mix of mid-80's San Fran thrash band mixed with Motley Crue the official look? was this put to a vote?) anymore- there is no metal "monoculture."

But anyway, what does it mean to be a "metal head," and does one's choice in what they wear or who they date affect that designation? It seems that adopting a very limited aesthetic and caring about what one wears seems to run counter to the notion of free thought and true lack of self-consciousness that is seemed to be a "metal head" value.


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 8, 2011)

renzoip said:


> It's kinda sad that so many "metal heads" now wanna look "normal" and date "normal" girls. It's kinda funny too.



It is funnier how many times 'good metal' has appeared in this thread.  The metal image is quite silly though, I have never been one for any image however.


----------



## Curt (Oct 8, 2011)

@renzoip

FWIW, i'm not a metal head, I just like metal among other things.

I once upon a time tried to look and act "the part" when I was gigging in a couple bands, but after a while I had discovered 2 things: 
1.Long hair is uncomfortable. 
2.Wearing a lot of black and and not talking much leads people to believe you're a psychopath. 

Either way, i've never dated a "metal chick"


----------



## renzoip (Oct 8, 2011)

Curt said:


> @renzoip
> 
> FWIW, i'm not a metal head, I just like metal among other things.
> 
> ...



FWIW, I also don't have a look that is associated with metal. I don't look preppy, but most people don't immediately see me and think I'm into metal. I have short hair, wear cargo shorts and tshirts (no band logos). However, I think that just because I choose not to look metal, it does not automatically mean that I should undermine the importance of image in metal.

I often see people in here claiming that image in metal does not matter; I disagree. I think image in metal is very important, no more important than the music itself, but not irrelevant either; Metal today would not be what it is if bands of every sub genre that preceded and influenced what we listen today would have dressed "normal" like "djent" bands and listeners dress. As cheesy as some people may find trash/power/black/death metal attire, it does make a difference, just like country image does for country and hip hop image does for hip hop, etc. 

I also find interesting that on one hand, many djent-listeners bash on more traditional forms of metal attire and act as if they are were dressing "normal" because they don't care. But on the other hand, they also dress they way they do cause they don't want to dress metal becasue others will think they look "bad/corny/creepy/etc". So... do they care or not?  

Finally, all the metal image bashing makes them appear shallow. I head a lot of the same criticism that I would expect from people who know nothing about metal. Except in this case, they do know about metal, and it is sad to see them bashing when they should know better...


----------



## wlfers (Oct 8, 2011)

From my experience most metal girls who whore for the attention, actually care less about the music. 

And the one's who don't have to exude an aura of how metal they are actually like the music for the content.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Oct 8, 2011)

the hottest chick I dated listen to country and pop and not real country it was pop country -_-. but she was hot so I didn't care that I couldn't so off my love of metal to her or even jazz or proggresive music or anything technical... you know that it did suck now that I think of it.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 8, 2011)

renzoip said:


> Damn... so much hate for metal girls, and the metal look.
> 
> It's kinda sad that so many "metal heads" now wanna look "normal" and date "normal" girls. It's kinda funny too.


 
What's normal?


----------



## Alberto7 (Oct 9, 2011)

While I find that article quite disgustingly and unnecessarily sexist, I partially agree with it.

With that said, I have a good friend (female) who loves metal, especially prog metal/rock, to death. Anything from Transatlantic, Neal Morse, Dream Theater, (her favorite band), Porcupine Tree, to Deftones, Tool, and even some old school stuff (Guns n' Roses, Iron Maiden, etc etc). She is fucking hot. Some days, especially when going to concerts or metal/rock-related venues or bars, she carries the metal look. Some days she's one of the classiest women I know.

However, I would NEVER date that girl. Her taste in music and mine are almost the same. It would be an endless competition between her and me, and I'd end up hating the music I currently love .

I want women with a taste in music different than mine :lol


----------



## UnderTheSign (Oct 9, 2011)

renzoip said:


> Damn... so much hate for metal girls, and the metal look.
> 
> It's kinda sad that so many "metal heads" now wanna look "normal" and date "normal" girls. It's kinda funny too.


It's called being desperate


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Oct 10, 2011)

Girlfriend listens to the metal they play on the radio so I guess thats close enough for me, can't expect her to listen to Meshuggah, Periphery etc. and like it. I'll keep those to myself.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Oct 16, 2011)

Eh my girlfriend listens to Dope, Slipknot, Sick Puppies, stuff like that. Any metal is better than no metal.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Oct 17, 2011)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Eh my girlfriend listens to Dope, Slipknot, Sick Puppies, stuff like that. Any metal is better than no metal.


I have a hard time agreeing with that. Why would shitty music be better than good music?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 17, 2011)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> Sounds like a keeper....
> 
> My favorite might be "Women: If we couldn't fuck 'em, we'd hunt 'em."


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 17, 2011)

renzoip said:


> Damn... so much hate for metal girls, and the metal look.
> 
> It's kinda sad that so many "metal heads" now wanna look "normal" and date "normal" girls. It's kinda funny too.


 
I don't hate on metal chicks, but the ones that go out of their way to look a certain way simply because they enjoy sounds put together in a particular way is just well not my cup of tea... I feel like who I am goes beyond what music I listen to whether I listen to it only sometimes or exclusively. 

I've just found that roughly 70% of the time ppl who feel the need to go out of their way to look and act some part are typically fakin' the funk... I personally find this unattractive... I may also feel so strongly about this kind of thing bc in my age group there's an abundance of ppl putting on fronts bc they don't even know who they are yet.


----------



## MFB (Oct 17, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> I've just found that roughly 70% of the time ppl who feel the need to go out of their way to look and act some part are typically fakin' the funk... I personally find this unattractive... I may also feel so strongly about this kind of thing bc in my age group there's an abundance of ppl putting on fronts bc they don't even know who they are yet.



I think this is why I've kind of come to hate most of my wardrobe, and it's because they're band shirts and since they're metal, they're kind of "over the top" in terms of design. Not like the Ed Hardy/Affliction gaudy-style, but just in general. They were bought when I was in high school as a Sophomore and Freshman, so it was like "I HAVE TO PROVE TO EVERYONE I LOVE METAL RAH RAH RAH" then I kind of changed as a Junior and by Senior year it was a 180 and I was wearing blank/artsy tees.


----------



## leandroab (Oct 17, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I'm on dial-up at the moment...


----------



## Moonfridge (Oct 17, 2011)

renzoip said:


> Damn... so much hate for metal girls, and the metal look.
> 
> It's kinda sad that so many "metal heads" now wanna look "normal" and date "normal" girls. It's kinda funny too.


 
I've never been into "The metal look." I think it's pretty dumb tbh. Call me an asshole, but I'm actually sometimes embarrassed to call myself a fan of metal due to it being associated with the sometimes ridicule image. And if liking metal requires its fans to be sweaty all the time and not wash (outside a gig of course) you can count me out. Not trying to be a dick, just my 

Alot of the metal girls I've seen could probably bench-press more than me, which is a little intimidating, but there are also alot of excpetions to the rule of course ^^


----------



## Waelstrum (Oct 17, 2011)

Moonfridge said:


> I've never been into "The metal look." I think it's pretty dumb tbh. Call me an asshole, but I'm actually sometimes embarrassed to call myself a fan of metal due to it being associated with the sometimes ridicule image. And if liking metal requires its fans to be sweaty all the time and not wash (outside a gig of course) you can count me out. Not trying to be a dick, just my



This. I am quite fond of metal, but don't like the non-musical associations. The closest I am to the metal look is having long hair, but it's more "hippy" long, than "metal" long. (I'm also not a hippy, don't judge my personality from my hair )



Moonfridge said:


> Alot of the metal girls I've seen could probably bench-press more than me, which is a little intimidating, but there are also alot of excpetions to the rule of course ^^



There's something weirdly attractive about a girl who can beat one up, don't you think?


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 17, 2011)

Waelstrum said:


> There's something weirdly attractive about a girl who can beat one up, don't you think?



I am sure you and guitaristfromhell have a lot to chat about


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Oct 17, 2011)

UnderTheSign said:


> I have a hard time agreeing with that. Why would shitty music be better than good music?


Because she tolerates The Faceless, and enjoys most Between The Buried and Me. If she listened to rap it would be a different story.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Oct 17, 2011)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> Sounds like a keeper....
> 
> My favorite might be "Women: If we couldn't fuck 'em, we'd hunt 'em."


Well, JJ hunts them, to fuck them.


----------



## Dead Undead (Oct 18, 2011)

I just need a girl who can stand my taste in music so I don't have to tie her up, gag her, and throw her in the back seat on long car rides just so I can enjoy some Isis. Luckily, I have that girl right now.





...I just don't know if she'll stand The Meters or John Scofield.


----------



## Moonfridge (Oct 18, 2011)

Waelstrum said:


> There's something weirdly attractive about a girl who can beat one up, don't you think?


 
Erm, I'm not sure about that. I think our tastes differ there slightly xD


----------

